# Petzl Tikka 2 Plus - review.



## Szemhazai (May 30, 2009)

At the shop shelves appeared next refreshed Petzl headlamp. Tikka 2 Plus was redesigned so much that it barely reminds it’s 3 led ancestor, based on power led reserved so far for higher XP model, improves it’s its performance and range of applications. There is only one question, what to chose when you can get the old XP cheaper than new 2 Plus ? 

Tikka 2 Plus





Tikka XP





* A bit of marketing data *

The TIKKA PLUS ² headlamp integrates two light sources for versatility: one white, high-output LED and one red LED. The white LED delivers 50 lumens in maximum mode and lights up to 35 meters. In economic mode, it can reach a burn-time of 140 hours. The red LED provides spare lighting to preserve night vision or to become a blinking light for increased safety, for example in an urban environment, etc. The TIKKA PLUS® ² can be used with lithium batteries to decrease weight or increase performance in cold weather.
Specifications

Colors : E97 PM : mystic gray / E97 PP : pistachio
Operates on three alkaline AAA/LR03 batteries (included)
Compatible with lithium batteries, alkaline batteries and NiMH and NiCAD rechargeable batteries
Degree of protection: IP X4 (water-resistant)
Weight: 83 g including batteries
3-year guarantee
Price : about 45$ / 36 Euro

* Impressions *

You can see it’s intensive green color far away - fortunately this is not that neon green that you can see on the catalogue photos :twothumbs






Tikka 2 is slightly smaller than the Tikka XP - there is no diffuser, and the casing is more delicate, lamp with batteries weighs 80g compared to 95g of XP’s. 






Great advantage of the new Tikka is redesigned closing - withhold catch instead of pressed one, on which you could break nails during battery change. Also the switch is much larger - there will be no problem to push it in the gloves. 






After opening there is no problem with accessing to the batteries, by the way you can see a little surprise for too interested users – instead of Torx 6 this time they use Torx 5. 
Compared to Tikka XP there is no seals between two parts of the case, it means, that if you put your headlamp into the water the batteries going to be wet. At the top of the casing halves are closely matched, unfortunately, on the sides is a pretty big gap between them. Designation IPX4 - which means rain resistant - should be taken very literally here.






Fortunately, water protection is not so bad as it looks at the beginning, the most vulnerable parts (led & driver) are sealed from the rest of the case by rubber seal. It should keep the headlamp working even with batteries are flooded.

*Inside looks…*






Unlike the Tikka XP, emitter is directly soldered to the pcb. Bare emitter prevents bin identification and easy replacement. For led cooling new Tikka gets 0 points - star mcpcb is not cooling part so the XP is not better :duh2:






Since Tikka Plus 2 have almost identical construction as expected XP 2 - so in terms of savings we can expect the same electronics with another driver settings  

*Power supply*

Only 50 lumens, it isn’t so much whet U-binned SSC P4 can give 90 lumens at 350mA – but we have to remember about reasonable work time on 3 AAA cells. According to the manufacturer's data, range of light decreases by more than 50% within 10 hours of use on a high mode, so forget about stabilization – not this time, EOS is still safe. 


```
Tikka 2 plus - AAA
      V-in   I-In   P-In     V-led  I-led  P-led   Eff.
high  4,46V  289mA  1,29W    3,15V  288mA  0,91W   70,4%
low   4,60V  104mA  0,48W    2,94V  104mA  0,31W   64,1%
							
Tikka 2 plus - Acu
      V-in   I-In   P-In     V-led  I-led  P-led   Eff.
high  3,85V  183mA  0,70W    3,07V  175mA  0,54W   76,6%
low   3,91V   64mA  0,25W    2,86V   62mA  0,18W   70,3%
```
In conclusion, the results of Tikka 2 does not differ from its older brother Tikka XP - a very strong start on fresh batteries, then in accordance with the specifications for about 5 hours and goes down till the end… With rechargeables – poor :sigh:. 

*How it light ? *

With the SSC P4 on board should light quite good - when on it looks like that :huh: :






Tikka 2 Plus (SSC P4) vs Tikka XP (Luxeon I) - High





Tikka 2 Plus vs modded Tikka XP (SSC P4 U-bin) - High





Outside

Tikka 2 Plus (SSC P4) vs Tikka XP (Luxeon I) - High





Tikka 2 Plus vs modded Tikka XP (SSC P4 U-bin) - High





Photos of another modes you can find at my website : http://www.light-test.info/

*Summary*

I have the impression that Petzl spared some cash on leds selection for Tikka 2 Plus - the replacement is not a big problem – but then why to buy a brand new headlamp ? The 2 Plus have some advantages over the XP – it is lighter, better fits on the head, have red led that you can use for map reading or moving in the premises or even as a safety lamp in the flashing mode. Despite the absence of the diffuser it illuminates the way very evenly – but it is done by the cost of a range.

It have some disadvantages - for somebody it will be advantage that light go through the case and owner is better seen from the side, but for eyeglasses wearer it will be annoying because of light reflexes. Lack of seals in batteries container can cause short-circuit, if you left it flooded for a longer time -headlamp should survive that, but batteries / rechargeables may not. :green:

Difficult choice... For the occasional user who needs small headlamp “for now” Tikka Plus 2 is certainly a good choice, for outdoor maniac / adventure racer I’ll chose old XP version and mod it right after purchase.

I am looking forward for a new version of XP’s, unless it will be Tikka Plus 2 with diffuser and 2 more modes it will be interesting. If not, modded old & ugly will still rule in the mini headlamps category. :nana:


----------



## nzbazza (May 30, 2009)

Thanks for the review mate - you've just saved me some cash :twothumbs


----------



## DaveG (May 30, 2009)

Nice job, thanks.


----------



## samson cj (May 30, 2009)

Thanks a lot for the lovely review!!


----------



## Woods Walker (May 30, 2009)

Nice review.


----------



## DM51 (May 31, 2009)

Good review - thanks! The beamshots give a good idea of performance, and you make interesting points about the LED selection and the translucent case. 

I'm moving this to the Reviews section.


----------



## RMS (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi everyone!
I'm looking for some help and information on Petzl headlamps while using rechargeable AA or AAA batteries. Are the burn times the same as advertised when using NiMH batteries? The highest capacities I've seen have been 900mAh for AAA and 2500 mAh for AA.

Which headlamps would you suggest to get the most battery life from these batteries? I've heard most of the new Petzls accept rechargeables. I'd like to avoid using a separate belt if possible, but I'm open to anything.

_Thanks to the reviews on this site, I'm trying to decide between the Tikka (Plus, 2, XP 2?), Myo (XP/RXP?), or even the Duo LED 5/14 (if they're really worth the money over the others)._

Any advice would be appreciated (even for the brand/model of rechargeables to use). Thanks!


----------



## selfbuilt (Sep 2, 2009)

Wow, nice review Szemhazai. :twothumbs

Sorry I missed this review when it was first posted - good comparison write up. My Petzel Tikka XP meets all my current needs (like everyone else here, I modded it to U-bin SSC long ago ). 

Seems like they really skimped on a number of design features for the 2+, but to be fair I can see that it is meant to compete with the original 3-LED Tikka (which wasn't anything to write home about). 

Time to give my old XP a :grouphug:



RMS said:


> I'm looking for some help and information on Petzl headlamps while using rechargeable AA or AAA batteries. Are the burn times the same as advertised when using NiMH batteries? The highest capacities I've seen have been 900mAh for AAA and 2500 mAh for AA.


I haven't done detailed output or runtime testing on my Tikka XP, but if I recall correctly, max output is lower on NiMH than it is on alkaline (at least initially). Of course, mine has long since been modded, so not sure of what stock was like. But I don't think you can easily equate runtimes between the battery sources. NiMH should give you the best bang for your buck.


----------



## DM51 (Sep 11, 2009)

It is odd that this very useful review has not received more attention. Bumping it to the top...


----------



## bigfoot (Sep 15, 2009)

Many thanks for this excellent review and pictures! This inspired me to pick up a Tikka 2 Plus at REI over the weekend for $39. They had both the smoke gray and green colored versions, along with the other various new Tikka models. Grabbed the smoke gray version and I really like it.

Finally a Petzl product compatible with lithium AAA cells! And a built-in red LED. Just with these two new features I was sold. But... I was a little hesitant to see the bluish tint of the LED in the review pictures. Thankfully my specimen seems to have a warmer tint. I don't know if it's just dumb luck, or if by now Petzl has come into a source of LEDs with a better tint. To my eyes there seems to be PWM on the "economical" white setting, but it's not that bad.

Overall, I really like this new Petzl offering, just wish it had regulation. The size and weight seems to be perfect. With some lithium cells I'm sure the weight is even lighter. It's a keeper!


----------



## jwellford (Sep 16, 2009)

*Edit: Disregard this post. It works fine with Lithiums as long as you don't let the headlamp turn on inside your pack!*

I took the new Tikka 2 Plus out for eight days last week using lithium batteries. I believe the Lithiums overheated the bulb: the light would be very bright for 5-10 minutes and extremely dim from then on. If we turned it off and didn't use it for a while it would do the same thing the next time we used it. Fortunately I also had a Myo XP (with lithiums even though I'm not supposed to) and the person with the Tikka 2 Plus would hike directly in front of the other to benefit from the Myo's light.

I tested the Tikka 2 Plus at home last night with LSD rechargables and it remained bright for many hours. Has anyone else experienced the lithium problem? I'm going to try it with a different set of lithiums tonight or tomorrow, but I can't see why that would matter... *It matters--the ones I was using were dead.*


----------



## bigfoot (Sep 16, 2009)

Interesting... thanks for the heads up... when I get a chance I will throw some new lithiums in mine and see what happens.


----------



## jwellford (Sep 22, 2009)

bigfoot said:


> Interesting... thanks for the heads up... when I get a chance I will throw some new lithiums in mine and see what happens.



Turns out I'm just an idiot and the batteries were out of juice. The headlamp must have gotten turned on inside the pack when packing the night before, as the batteries were brand new before I started. I stupidly didn't even try replacing them with the spares I brought because I assumed it was a problem with lithiums.


----------



## bigfoot (Sep 22, 2009)

Aha, thanks for the update! Glad to know the light functions fine with them, bummer you need to get a set of new cells.

I am thinking that since the headlamp remembers the last mode you were in (white vs. red), just leave red mode and go to off.


----------



## polh (Oct 1, 2009)

I bought tikka xp2 yesterday and iam disappointed. 
The bundle on the wall is not clear. On the bottom there are two thin shadows which are annoying. Look at the picture. In real life they are even more obvious.






I went in the store where i bought it and they gave me a new one, but that new lamp had the same problem. So i went to distributor today and he opened the new case and the shadow was there to. 

So it looks like tikka xp2 just comes with that two thin shadows at the bottom of the bundle. 

I think if you pay 44eur for a head lamp you are right to expect quality.

However, built quality looks good and rigid.


----------



## tnuckels (Oct 1, 2009)

Those look like the lead wires to the phosphor. The optic in the Tikka XP2 looks clearer than the one in the old model, so I’m guessing it doesn’t obscure this “feature” of the P4 LED. Not necessarily a defect in the lens so much as a distraction that a different lens could have made up for.


----------



## JohnQTaxpayer (Oct 17, 2009)

My 2 cents on the Tikka XP2-

I have been using a Tikka XP as my primary light for backpacking, hiking, climbing for awhile. I was excited to see the Tikka XP2 with its brighter output and red LED.

I have always been impressed with Petzl's gear (lights and climbing gear), but the Tikka XP2 was a big disappointment.

I took it (and my old XP) out for a hike the other night. The XP2 was definitely brighter, but the PWM (present in the econo mode only) drove my eyes nuts.

Although the XP2 was brighter, the light was far less useful than my XP. I had no means to objectively measure it, but the throw on my XP seemed to be a little further. The patterning of the XP's light also made it easier to see the trail directly in front of me, even with the light aimed farther ahead. The XP2 seemed to illuminate either farther ahead, or directly in front of me, but did a poor jobs of catching both. Also the XP2 was more limited in its ability to angle the light closer in front of me.

With my older XP, I love the three levels of light (+ turbo). Needless to say, the XP2's two levels of (white) light seemed a bit anemic.

On the Tikka XP2, I did really like the addition of the red LED. The battery case was much easier to open. The built in whistle on the headband was cool (if a little gimmicky).

I returned the Tikka XP2 a few days after buying it. I'll be sticking with my older XP for now.


----------



## tnuckels (Oct 18, 2009)

15 minutes work and less than $15 can improve your old Tikka XP to be almost as bright as the new one, while keeping all the attributes you’ve grown to love about your old light. Do a search for “Tikka XP mod”, or follow these easy steps HERE.


----------



## Szemhazai (Oct 20, 2009)

The thread about *Tikka XP 2* is there -> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/240780


----------



## markdek (Jul 7, 2011)

I just bought this unit; seems acceptable to me; the red LED is good; the beam strength is good enough; there is some bleeding/spilling/leaking of light from around the unit via the translucent plastic body, but it's tolerable; $40 is not completely unreasonable.


----------



## turboslug (Jul 15, 2011)

Thank you very much for this review. I think this light is terrific, and the price really isn't that bad. I could really use something like this since I do often ride at night. I seen something similar to this on a internet marketing blog, but it wasn't quite as cool as this one.I will definitely have to get me one of these!


----------

